# Can rats eat spicy foods?



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Cus my rat ate one of my spicy noodles n she liked it.. I though she would spit it out but she didnt


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hmm, I have never tried to give a rat spicy food.
Here is the link to safe foods for rats.
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21101.0.html
As long as no harmful foods are in the ingredients, i don't see why not. In moderation of course as a treat.
I wonder of rats can taste spicy....


----------



## babybeef (Jul 3, 2010)

Wat cn rats NOT taste? I never knew they couldn't taste certain things


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I would not feed them anything spicy, because it usually contains a lot of sodium!


----------

